# Buzz saw and stove pictures



## Jclout (Feb 14, 2008)

Check out these pictures of my Dad's buzz saw for cutting cord wood and my Quadrafire 3100 stove.


----------



## Scrounger (Feb 14, 2008)

If you go toward the bottom of this web page you'll see our buzz saw in action.

http://www.oldengine.org/members/luket/sawrig/sawrig.html


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 14, 2008)

I alwyas wondered about these saws. Seems like it would be awfully difficult to move the whole log to the blade rather than move the blade to the saw like with a chainsaw. They make new ones for tractor PTOs with high HP. I think you need to have skinny wood  to make this feasible.


----------



## Jclout (Feb 15, 2008)

Scrounger, really nice saw I'd like to see it in action.  Is that an antique?, my dad said there was one around when he was a kid and the way he described it, it could be similar.  Highbeam it realy is not that hard to move the wood to the blade with that swinging holder.  You do have to have the wood so that it does not move side to side or it will bind the blade.


----------



## Todd (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, it would be nice to see that saw in action. Nice stove and dog.


----------



## Scrounger (Feb 15, 2008)

Stove Nut said:
			
		

> Scrounger, really nice saw I'd like to see it in action.  Is that an antique?, my dad said there was one around when he was a kid and the way he described it, it could be similar.



Yep, it's an oldie. There's no ID tag on it with a serial number so I can't date it. Guessing around the 1920's.  It has a tilting table on it. It is much faster than a chainsaw, no bending over, no grounding the chainsaw. I cut bigger stuff with it too not just limbs.


----------



## Jclout (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm going to show the pictures to my dad, he may recognize the desighn.


----------

